# "What do you want out of life?"



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

A teacher asked her class, "What do you want out of life?" 

A little  girl in the back row raised her hand and said, "All I want out of life  is 4 little animals." 

The teacher asked, "And what 4 little animals  would that be Sugar?" 

The little girl said, "a mink on my back","a  Jaguar in my garage," "a tiger in my bed," "And, a Jackass to pay for it  all."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

Bump....If you can't read it you gots older!!


----------

